# receptor de radio fm stereo a valvulas



## trimercio (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola !
Quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun esquema de un receptor de radio fm a valvulas stero que sea sencillo facil de construir y con explicaciones claras. Lo unico que encuentro en internet son esquemas de radios antiguas sin mucho detalle. ...


----------



## elgriego (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola trimercio,Un receptor con esas caracteristicas ,todo realizado con valvulas ,no es tarea sencilla,por empezar ,y esto es un estimativo,calculo ,que vas a necesitar de 8 a 10 valulas ,para su comfeccion y una ves logrado todo esto,Queda la parte de la calibracion ,para lo que vas a necesitar una serie de instrumentos ,que no se ,si posees????.


Aqui te dejo un link,en donde alguien se tomo el trabajo ,de armar algo como lo que vos pretendes,es un montage hibrido ,utiliza valvulas ,transistores y ci.

http://www.midcenturyradios.com/HM-9TuberFM.html

Como Veras No es Sencillo!

Atte El Griego.


----------



## trimercio (Feb 22, 2015)

Gracias le echare un ojo !!
Encontre esto por internet no parece muy complicado pero falta informacion de algunos componentes y de los ajustes.
Si alguien sabe algo de este esquema le agradeceria la informacion.
Creo que es un Motorola HS 996 A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Busca por aqui que hay sitios de valvulares :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis 

Y por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2015)

Lo que podes hacer es buscar un tipo de radio que se llamo a reaccion
si sos un principiante empeza por aca...
http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/laradioperosiesmuyfacil/conversacion19.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola a todos , ? que tal ese proyecto aca :

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/12at7/12at7.html

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/home_frem/home_frem.htm

http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66986&highlight=superregen

http://www.contrapositivediary.com/?p=2103 

http://www.somerset.net/arm/fm_only_lowtech.html 

http://www.somerset.net/arm/fm_only_intro.html 

http://deerloverssite.org/4-TUBE FM RECEIVER.html? 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/meck/meck.htm 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/ 

http://www.walkingitaly.com/radio/radioprogetti/conversione_fm2am/fremodyne2.htm

http://k3uh.com/test/FM_Receiver.htm , http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Bastelschule/UKW-Pendler-Radio/UKW-Pendler.htm.


! todos  sensillos , pero hay que conprobar  !
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2015)

trimercio dijo:


> Gracias le echare un ojo !!
> Encontre esto por internet no parece muy complicado pero falta informacion de algunos componentes y de los ajustes.
> Si alguien sabe algo de este esquema le agradeceria la informacion.
> Creo que es un Motorola HS 996 A.



Buenos días.

Ese diagrama no es un Receptor de FM, es de un Decodificador de Estereo.

Tiene una entrada de FM estéreo, y la dos salidas de Audio. El problema es que no viene ningún dato sobre las bobinas  habría que recalcularlo todo 

Sal U2


----------



## trimercio (Feb 23, 2015)

Gracias
Ya me di cuenta despues de examinarlo detenidamente que no es un receptor de fm.
Estuve viendo muchos circuitos en internet y tenia la cabeza loca !!
Seguire en mi empeño aunque por lo que veo es tarea complicada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don trimercio los links que yo te forni permiten armar sensillos receptores enbasados en valvulas o tubos de modo recibir la banda de  FM conpreendida en 88 hasta 108Mhz. Haora como quieres escuchar programas estereofonicos debes incluir en la salida de audio dese receptor un decoder estereo donde ese puede sener hecho enbasado en un CI "LM1310" , pero si no quieres quitar la nostalgia de enplear todo con tubos o valvulas hay que entonses tentar armar un decoder valvulado. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu proyecto !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

